# SPS - 24VDC IO HomeAutomatisierung wie übergabe an 230V? Optokoppler? Relais? Schütz?



## ET-SPS (20 November 2012)

Hi, 

ich habe hier im Forum schon eine ganze Menge gelesen und viele wertvolle Informationen gefunden. 

Was möchte ich machen? => eine HomeAutomatisierung für ein Wohngebäude 
Im Forum habe ich gelesen das es hier schon einige Projekte in der Richtung gibt. 
Vieleicht könnte ich ja von euren ERfahrungen und Lösiungen davon profitieren. 

Vorhanden: 
- SPS: Phoenix Contact ILC 350 ETH 
- Elektriker (Firma) die aber selber mit Automatiesierung nicht arbeiten, aber schon immer bei uns alle anfallenden Elektroinstallationen durchgeführt haben 
- einen Schaltschrank für die IPS mit allen Klemmen und einem Switch um die ILC an da Haus LAN und WLAN anzubinden 
- einen Schaltschrank wo die ganze Elektroverkabelung zusammenläuft (Nicht der Zählerschanrk von der Enerigversorgung, der ist noch extra danneben)

Fragen: 
- Wie verbinde ich richtig und sicher die digitalen 24V IO der ILC mit den 230V Geräten? 

Was soll alles geschaltet werden: 
* Leuchtstofflampen 
* normale Glühlampen
* Energiesparlampen 
* LED 
* gedimmte 12V Halogenlampen 
* Rollanden 
* Audioverstärker 
* .... 

Was soll alles abgefragt werden: 
* Waschmaschine 
* Rolladen 
* .... 

Gruß.


----------



## KingHelmer (20 November 2012)

Hi ET-SPS,

Da du schreibst, dass folgende DInge nur "geschaltet" werden sollen, nehme ich an, du willst keine Dimmungen oder komplexere Dinge, sondern "nur" ein- bzw. ausschalten.

Vorab:

An die 24V deiner SPS-Digitalausgänge kannst du natürlich keine Last hängen. D.h. du benötigst Koppelrelais zwischen deiner Last und deiner SPS.
Bei verschiedenen Verbrauchern solltew man aber auch auf verschiedenes achten, wie z.B.:

Leuchtstofflampen: Hier werden wohl ausnahmslos genau die Art von Last geschaltet, die eine Schutzbeschaltung deiner Relais erfordert. Die meisten Relais besitzen hier bereits eine Freilaufdiode, um das Relais selbst nicht zu beschädigen, allerdings wird bei einer falschen Abnsicherung der Leuchten (sollten es sehr viele sein) die Sicherung "fliegen". Es empfiehlt sich, hier eine Auslösecharakteristik C zu nutzen.

Glühlampen/Energiesparlampen/LEDs: Hier ist es eine einfache Last die geschaltet wird (ohmsche Last) daher ist auf nichts weiter zu achten!

gedimmte 12V-Halogenlampen: Falls du mit "gedimmt" meinst, dass du diese auch dimmen willst, dann besitzen diese ja ein Vorschaltgerät mit einer Schnittstelle (z.B. 1-10V oder DALI). Hierfür benötigst du dann natürlich das entsprechende SPS-Modul. Außerdem könnte es, wie bei DALI, der Fall sein, dass du keine Leistung schalten musst, sondern der DALI-Befehl die Leuchte komplett abschaltet, hier bräcuhtest du dann keine weiteren Steuerungskomponenten.

Jalousien: Auch hier gehe ich davon aus, dass du ein Steuergerät besitzt, allerdings muss man hier wissen, welches genau.

Audioverstärker: Dieser wird wieder nur ein-/ und ausgeschaltet.

Für sämtliche Rückmeldungen solltest du zur Sicherheit ein Relais mit 2 Wechslerkontakten nutzen. Du kannst dann hier eine Rückmeldung über den 2. Wechslerkontakt abfragen. Natürlich geht das auch über die Software, nur eben nicht sicher!

Das abfragen solltest du genauer erklären, was willst du genau abfragen und was für Gerätschaften besitzt du hier?

Eventuell KNX?

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Oberchefe (20 November 2012)

> Glühlampen/Energiesparlampen/LEDs: Hier ist es eine einfache Last die  geschaltet wird (ohmsche Last) daher ist auf nichts weiter zu achten!



Glühlampen ja, Energiesparlampen nicht zwingend. Habe da schon meine Erfahrungen machen müssen. Leuchte mit 6 Stück 9 Watt Energiesparlampen über Standard-Relais (16A) von Wago geschaltet. Nach nicht mal einem Jahr klebende Relaiskontakte. Relais durch baugleiches ersetzt (könnte ja zufällig defekt gewesen sein), nach einiger Zeit wieder Hänger. Nach Rücksprache mit dem Wago Vertreter anderen Relais Typ eingesetzt (auch wieder 16A Nennstrom), seither Ruhe. Die Elektroniken von Energiesparlampen und LED Lampen können teilweise auch kapazitive Lasten darstellen!


----------



## ET-SPS (20 November 2012)

Hi Florian, 


KingHelmer schrieb:


> Für sämtliche Rückmeldungen solltest du zur Sicherheit ein Relais mit 2  Wechslerkontakten nutzen.
> Du kannst dann hier eine Rückmeldung über den  2. Wechslerkontakt abfragen.


So habe ich mir das zum Teil vorgestellt. Weil dann weiß ich das das Relais oder der Stromstoßschalter geschalet ist, aber ich weiß noch nicht ob das Gerät oder die Lampe wirklich läuft oder leuchtet. 

Es gibt doch auch Geräte die messen ob Strom vom Verbraucher gezogen wird, und wenn welcher verbraucht wird ist das Gerät an und schaltet einen potentialfreien Kontakt. 
Jetzt könnte es nur zum Problemwerden das Standbyströme schon zu groß sind und als eingeschaltet gewertet werden. Kann man sowas einstellen? 
Wie heissen solche Teile? 


Hi Oberchefe, 


Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...
> über Standard-Relais (16A) von Wago geschaltet.
> ...
> anderen Relais Typ eingesetzt (auch wieder 16A Nennstrom), seither Ruhe.
> ...


Köntest du mal von beiden den Typ und Hersteller nennen? Oder einen Link zum Datenblatt? 

Die SPS soll sozusagen als weiterer Taster diehnen, parallel zu den restlichen Schaltern die normalerweise die Geräte ein oder aus schalten. 
Also nicht mit einem Taster der SPS mitteilen das etwas geschehen soll, sondern der Taster macht das direkt zum Verbraucher über einen Stromstoßschalter und wenn ich das vom PC oder Tablet auch ein oder aus schalten möchte dann hängt die SPS parallel zu den anderen Tastern ohne einen Vorrang. 

Mit sicherer Trennung habe ich bis jetzt mehr betrachtet das in meinem SPS Schaltschrank nur die Niderspannungen vorhanden sind. 
Und die Optokopler oder Relais eben die Potentialfreie Trennung dazu sind, so das bei einem Fehler ich sicher davon ausgehen kann das im Niderspannungsschaltschrank keine 230 Volt irgendwo anliegen. 

Kann ein Relai auch so kaputt gehen das es die geschaltenen 230 Volt auf die 24 Volt Schaltspannung und so auch an die SPS überträgt? 

Gruß.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 November 2012)

die ohmsche (und billigere) Relaistype:
788-304 (WAGO)
die Nummer der besseren Variante finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht, war aber auch 788er Serie und Spulenspannung 24V DC.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 November 2012)

ich komme an die Typenbezeichnung im eingebauten Zustand nicht dran, Optik wie die 788-304 (Größe Relais...), mit dem Unterschied dass das Relais schwarz ist. Type vom Relais selber ist ALZ12B24W, siehe auch hier:
http://pewa.panasonic.com/assets/pcsd/catalog/alz-catalog.pdf

Sollte das 788-354 sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 November 2012)

> Kann ein Relai auch so kaputt gehen das es die geschaltenen 230 Volt auf  die 24 Volt Schaltspannung und so auch an die SPS überträgt?



Generell ja durch Wahl des falschen Relais (z.B. Goldkontakte für Leistung), da kann das Kontaktmaterial wegen Überlastung verdampfen und eine Verbindung zwischen Spule und Kontakt herstellen. Bei der Wahl des richtigen Relais aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Mobi (21 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auch im Moment dabei, bei einem Bekannten sein EFH auszustatten mit einer ILC 350 PN. Die Rollladen steuern wir mit PLC-OPT- 24DC/230AC/1 an. Pro Rollladen 2 Stück. Die Verriegelung findet im Programm statt. Was willst du den von den Rollladen zurückhaben? Die Position?
Die selben SSR nehmen wir auch für die Lampen, damit hatte ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen.
Die ILC würde ich nicht mit ins LAN/WLAN hängen. Damit da keiner was illegales macht.
Bei uns ist das ILC und der Buskoppler im OG, sowie zwei Touchpanels in einem Netzwerk drin. Das andere Netzwerk ist dann für die alltäglichen Dinge.
Bei den geschalteten Steckdosen bin ich noch am überlegen. Eventuell nehmen wir da einfach 6A-Relais und die dazugehröigen LS. Da die Steckdosen nur an den Fenstern sind und zuständig sind für die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung (hoher WAF-Anteil ).

Du hast was erzählt von IPS. Meinst du damit IP-Symcon??


----------



## KingHelmer (21 November 2012)

Ich denke, der TE sollte mal alles, was er an Funktionen und Rückmeldungen haben will, genauer aufzählen, dann kann man gezielter helfen!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## ET-SPS (23 November 2012)

Hi, 

erstmal danke für die Infos. 
Genaue Projektbeschreibung kommt noch. 

Zum Thema Rolläden und Gegenseitige Verriegelung: 
Mobi: du willst das in der ILC lösen nur auf Softwarebasis, das heisst das dann wenn die ILC ausfällt auch die Rolläden unten bleiben oder? 
Das geht hier nicht, ich möchte mit der ILC zwei Wechslerrelais ansteuern die so miteinander vertratet sind, das wenn das eine gerade angezogn ist das andere unterbrochen wird und so ich eine HArdwareseitige Verrigeung gegeseitg habe. Ich habe gehört das es solche Relais zur Gegenseitigen Verriegelung auch fertig geben soll, habe aber noch keines gefunden. Wenn wer eines kenn dann bitte mal ein Link oder Bezeichnung. 

Warum will ich das in Hardware machen die gegenseitige Verriegelung? 
Weil; ich parallel zur ILC noch echte Rolladentaster einbauen muß, das in einem Notfall der Rolladen auch mit "abgeschmierter" ILC zu steuern ist. 

Warum nimmst du die ILC nicht mit ins LAN? 
Dafür ist die ja gedacht das mit dem LAN per Broser der Status des Hauses angezeigt wird? 

Mein Plan sieht so aus das die ILC in ein eigenes Subnetz kommt. Und der Router der dieses Subnetz bereitstellt ein paar Netzwerkmässige Sicherheitseinstellungen hat, wie zum Beispiel nur http Port 80 wird durchgelassen. Wenn ich dann mit PC WorX auf die ILC muß werde ich mir ein VPN in dieses Netz legen durch welches dann wieder alle Ports geschaltet weren. 

Gruß.


----------



## KingHelmer (23 November 2012)

Wieso nutzt du nicht Verriegelte jalousietaster anstelle von verriegelten Relais?
Hier hättest du ohnehin das Problem, dass Öffnerkontakte (zwar selten aber kleben können. Die Tasterverriegelung wäre also sicherer oder zumindest sinnvoll als zusätzliche Verrieglung!


----------



## Mobi (24 November 2012)

ET-SPS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal danke für die Infos.
> Genaue Projektbeschreibung kommt noch.
> ...


Naja also wie oft schmiert eine ILC ab. Hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Und wenn dann bleiben halt die Rollladen in der letzten Stellung stehen wo sie waren, also oben oder unten. Das heißt, falls du mal einen Stromausfall hast (und das ist häufiger als ein ILC Ausfall), müsstest du ein Notaggregat dir hinstellen, damit noch trotzdem deine Rollladen fahren kannst. Weil es KANN ja sein das mal ein Stromausfall da ist, genau wie es mal sein KANN, dass mal die ILC abschmiert. Also da würde ich mal schauen, ob sich das rechnet. Und ich wüsste nicht was gegen einer softwarebasierten Verriegelung spricht. Was denkst du wie das in Bürogebäuden gemacht wird.

Also der grund dafür, dass ich sie nicht mit in LAN nehmen, sondern in einem eigenen LAN ist, ist folgender. Im Haus sind zwei 15 Zoll Touch-PC's, einer im EG und einer im OG. Auf beiden läuft eine eigene Visu, also weder Visu+ noch WebVisit. Also greife ich nicht von einen anderen PC über den Browser drauf zu.


----------



## ET-SPS (24 November 2012)

Teil-Projekt-Beschreibung: Jalosie-Rolladen

Die Jalosie ist voll in Betrieb vom Hersteller an uns übergeben. 
Es gibt einen Schlüselschalter mit dem diese Jalosie bediehnt werden kann. 

Funktion des Schlüsselschalter: 
Er hat eine Mittelstellung in die der Schlüsssel nach einem drehen immer wieder automatisch zurückfedert. 
Wenn  ich 2 Sekunden nach rechts drehe / taste und dann loslase fährt die  Jalosie hoch und der Schlüsselschalter geht in seine Mittelstellung  zurück. 
Wenn ich 2 Sekunden nach links   drehe / taste und dann loslase fährt die  Jalosie runter und der Schlüsselschalter geht in seine Mittelstellung  zurück. 
Wenn ich mitten in der Fahrt (auf oder zu) von einer seite zur anderen  schalte für min. 2 Seku. dann bleibt die Jalousie erstmal stehen und ich  muß nochmal in diese Richtung schalten damit sie dann komplett  auffährt.
Wenn die Jaluisie fertig ist mit auf oder zu dann bleibt sie automatisch stehen. 

Aufgabe: 
Jetzt  möchte ich zu dem Schlüsselschalter einen weiteren  HArdwareschlüsselschalter bauen, der an eine andere Stelle im Raum kommt  von wo aus die Jalusie parallal bedieht werden kann. 
Und als dritte Stelle dann noch die ILC zum steuern per Ethernet / PC / Pad / SmartPhone. 

Meine Umsetzungsidee: 
Ich  setze vor den jetzigen Schlüselschalter meine  Gegenseitge-Verrigelungs-Schalung aus meinen 2 miteinander verdrhteten  Wechslerrelais. 
Und hinter / parallel zu dem jetzigen  Schlüsselschalter den weiterern Schlüsselschalgter und meine ILC mit 2  digitalen Ausgängen und 2 digitalen Eingängen um zu sehen ob die Relais  an der gegenseitgen Verrigelung angezogen haben. 

Damit brauch ich mir keine Gedanken machen in der ILC einen Software-Gegenseitge Verrigelung zu bauen. 
Und wenn die ILC mal defekt sein sollte funktioniert von zwei Stellen im Hqaus die Bedienung weiter. 
Und  ich stelle sich das wenn jemand an Schlüsslschalter 1 nach rechts dreht  und dann gleich dazu jemand an Schklüsselschalter 2 nach links dreht,  es zu keiner Verwirrung beim Motor kommt weil die gegenseitge Verrigeung  davor dafür sorgt das in dem Falls Schshlüselschater 1 mit in dem Fall  rechts vorrang hat und 2 daktiverit ist. 

Wie würdet ihr die Gegenseitge Verriegelung bauen? 

Gruß.


----------



## ET-SPS (24 November 2012)

Mobi schrieb:


> .... Auf beiden läuft eine eigene Visu, also weder Visu+ noch WebVisit. Also greife ich nicht von einen anderen PC über den Browser drauf zu.


Was für eine Visu läuft den da und warum nicht die beiden anderen?

Gruß.


----------



## Mobi (24 November 2012)

Ich programmiere mir die Visu selber. Somit bin ich nicht abhängig von Lizenzen, den Leistungsumfang des Entwicklungsprogramms und ich muss keinen OPC-Server laufen lassen. Die Visu ist eine ganz normale .exe welche über HTTP-Requests mit der ILC kommuniziert. Sowie du es in dem Thread http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/52619-ILC-150-ETH-Webserver gesehen hast.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 November 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht was für alte Rolladenmotoren Ihr habt, wenn Ihr Euch da so viele Gedanken drüber macht. Die aktuellen Modelle haben integrierte Elektroniken, da wird teilweise bewusst gleichzeitig Auf/Ab drauf gegeben um sie in den Programmiermodus zu bringen, kaputt geht davon die Geräte nicht. Auch die ganzen Handfunktionen and den Relais, wer Steuerungsausfall befürchtet weil er nicht programmieren kann sollte besser die Finger von sowas lassen.


----------



## ET-SPS (25 November 2012)

Hi, 

aber bei den ILC ist doch ein WebFrontEnd dabei was umsonst ist oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? 

Gruß.


----------



## Mobi (25 November 2012)

Naja dabei nicht. Du musst es schon selber erstellen. Aber ich wollte nicht abhängig sein vom Browser und von Java. Und außerdem war mir der Umfang der Module zu wenig.


----------

